# Simply unbelievable!!!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

He added this note :








And someone replied :


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

And one day he could get deactivated and dd wouldn't give a [email protected] about those stats.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

People like to chastise delivery drivers for a lot of reasons, especially with these 'apps', but 20,000 deliveries is impressive no matter how you look at this. That's some serious dedication.

Which Brings me to my next point. There was an Uber eats driver months ago who posted that he had completed 16,000 deliveries in the Boston area over the course of five years and did this 'full-time', and all of a sudden one day he was randomly deactivated, and panicking on this very forum. [I believe he was deactivated for somebody reporting that it wasn't him delivering the order, even though it really was him.] I believe he was reactivated, but it makes you wonder, do these drivers that are so dedicated to these apps that do this full-time, do they have a back up plan? Because like the member above me just said, it only takes one deactivation, and your stats are useless, rather you have 20 deliveries or 20,000 deliveries, you're all the same to them.

And it's a question I think we should all ask if you really rely on this for your main source of income like some do, that it can quickly end over something so meaningless, like an extended background check that might take three months, or a random deactivation for some thing that you had no control over, etc.

On the flipside, I can't imagine the amount of abuse that your personal vehicle would take over 20,000 deliveries. I mean, that's not something I'd be willing to put my car through for these companies that really don't care who you are and your contributions, not when you're replaced within a matter of minutes to be honest.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good you for to have done so many deliveries and survived the big D with that pitiful acceptance rate (by their standards). You've played the game well! Kudos to you!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good you for to have done so many deliveries and survived the big D with that pitiful acceptance rate (by their standards). You've played the game well! Kudos to you!! :smiles:


You know of course those are not my stats. I just found them on Reddit and they are unbelievable.
How ya doin???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You know of course those are not my stats. I just found them on Reddit and they are unbelievable.
> How ya doin???


Hahaha. I missed that part. Yes, those stats are unbelievable! I'm good but busy interviewing for a new job since my place is highly toxic and has been from the start. I want something less emotionally draining. I miss the days of working autonomously with delivery and having fun, but can't see myself returning to it.  How are you?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Hahaha. I missed that part. Yes, those stats are unbelievable! I'm good but busy interviewing for a new job since my place is highly toxic and has been from the start. I want something less emotionally draining. I miss the days of working autonomously with delivery and having fun, but can't see myself returning to it. How are you?


I hope you find a better environment!!!
I am desperately trying to find a vaccination appointment. 
Last year they wouldn't let me into Greece because of Covid. This year they will let me in if I am vaccinated.
My understanding is that since yesterday, delivery drivers are eligible, if they can find one.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I hope you find a better environment!!!
> I am desperately trying to find a vaccination appointment.
> Last year they wouldn't let me into Greece because of Covid. This year they will let me in if I am vaccinated.
> My understanding is that since yesterday, delivery drivers are eligible, if they can find one.


Thx! If you can't find a vaccination site in your area that'll take you, cross the border into WI. My friend got her 2 vaccinations, when she took her grandma to get one, and my friend wasn't on the list. Hope you get to Greece to see your family!


----------

